# Is There an App For That???



## Shifty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I know there is plenty of software out there for layouts for windows, etc...

Are there any apps that exist for layouts?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you mean designing or planning I don't believe there is, at least I've never seen one for iOS. One App you might find useful though is Issuu, it contains the online magazine Model Railroad Hobbyist and is free, plus a lot of modelling related stuff.

http://issuu.en.softonic.com/web-apps


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Model Railroad Hobbyist doesn't require any special app. It is downloadable and readable as a media-enabled PDF file.

As far as designing or drawing a layout goes, you really need the power and abilities that a full scale PC or laptop offers, especially when it comes to dual mouse and keyboard controls. Tablets and smartphones are great for consuming media, but they're still a long way behind when it comes to creating content.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Apple layout program*

There is an apple layout program available for Apple computers and it's called Railmodeller pro and you can get it on the App Store for 30.00 it basically the same as the other programs with a bunch if libraries for different makers of track and such , I purchased it a couple of days ago and just started to mess around with it and also they have a basic overview on YouTube search Railmodeller pro hope this helps.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Shame it's not available for the iPad.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

U.S. I know


----------

